# Dogs in Sharjah?



## Abbledabble

Hello,

I am possibly moving to Dubai/Sharjah with my husband and we have a medium sized dog. Does anyone know what the situation with dogs is, i.e. with accommodation, and if there are places to walk dogs? In Doha we were part of a dog walking group and there was a beach and mangroves we could go to is there anything similar either in Dubai or Sharjah? Would appreciate any doggy advice/information,

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

The topic comes up quite often in the Dubai forum, which has far more viewers and more feedback than the UAE forum.

To summarize: it's fine having dogs in Dubai.

But I can't speak for Sharjah. It's more traditional and conservative but odds are still that you'll be fine walking a pet dog. 



Abbledabble said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am possibly moving to Dubai/Sharjah with my husband and we have a medium sized dog. Does anyone know what the situation with dogs is, i.e. with accommodation, and if there are places to walk dogs? In Doha we were part of a dog walking group and there was a beach and mangroves we could go to is there anything similar either in Dubai or Sharjah? Would appreciate any doggy advice/information,
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Abbledabble

Thank you for this, I will check out the Dubai forum
Thanks again
Abby





TallyHo said:


> The topic comes up quite often in the Dubai forum, which has far more viewers and more feedback than the UAE forum.
> 
> To summarize: it's fine having dogs in Dubai.
> 
> But I can't speak for Sharjah. It's more traditional and conservative but odds are still that you'll be fine walking a pet dog.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would say, no. Did a 'rescue' where the neighbor called the police because the 'angels' wouldnt visit their neighborhood because of the harem dog in the vacinity. The polices response....... 

To throw the dog on the street immediatly. It couldnt stay even a day to find it a home. 

The said, have a local friend who has a husky (arabs unfortunatly love these dogs) that lives in sharjah. Unsure of the area or how he is allowed, but because he is local, might come in play that no one would tell him such. The other person was Egyptian  That is how things work in the uae. If you do live in sharjah, would suggest researching thoroughly neighbors and make sure it is dog friendly. Would be horrible to have this happen to a beloved pet. 

If you are considering living in sharjah because you will be working there, I dont mind sharjah and actually quite enjoy it as is quiet and very familiy orientated, BUT.... with a dog, would suggest maybe looking at the mirdiff area. You would overall be going against traffic if you have regular working hours.


----------



## p830335

Hi AbbleDabble,

There are, unfortunately for us dog-friendly folks, a certain number of rules that we have to comply with if we want the furry idiots to live with us in a Muslim society. They are not necessarily 'haram' as the previous poster intimated, but to avoid that judgement on your dog there are a few things you have to do. (easy, don't worry)

I'm not really prepared to go public, but if you want to send me a message to paulh at xsmail dot com I'll help you out. It really pisses me off the way that dogs are maltreated here on the the back of misunderstood cultural "rules".

Paul




Jynxgirl said:


> I would say, no. Did a 'rescue' where the neighbor called the police because the 'angels' wouldnt visit their neighborhood because of the harem dog in the vacinity. The polices response.......
> 
> To throw the dog on the street immediatly. It couldnt stay even a day to find it a home.
> 
> The said, have a local friend who has a husky (arabs unfortunatly love these dogs) that lives in sharjah. Unsure of the area or how he is allowed, but because he is local, might come in play that no one would tell him such. The other person was Egyptian  That is how things work in the uae. If you do live in sharjah, would suggest researching thoroughly neighbors and make sure it is dog friendly. Would be horrible to have this happen to a beloved pet.
> 
> If you are considering living in sharjah because you will be working there, I dont mind sharjah and actually quite enjoy it as is quiet and very familiy orientated, BUT.... with a dog, would suggest maybe looking at the mirdiff area. You would overall be going against traffic if you have regular working hours.


----------



## Garth Vader

Thought I'd resurrect this thread... 

Does anyone know of any beaches before of after Sharjah that are open to dogs, or Ajman at a push?

The only real place I've seen mentioned on here is out past Jebel Ali, or The Springs, and living in Mirdiff I was hoping to find somewhere our side of town.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nikkisizer

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are considering living in sharjah because you will be working there, I dont mind sharjah and actually quite enjoy it as is quiet and very familiy orientated, BUT.... with a dog, would suggest maybe looking at the mirdiff area. You would overall be going against traffic if you have regular working hours.


I live in Mirdif and many people own dogs here with no problems


----------



## mythos

hi! dogs here in Jumeirah are fine as long as you keep on watching them.


----------



## uae_newbie

I think the closer you are to Dubai the safer it is to have a dog, people in Dubai seem to be more open and accepting of foreign cultures and people where as in Sharjah I think they still a little primitive or more bound by culture and traditions.


----------

